# Looking at images of different emotional faces - Any software,site with this project?



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder, if anyone happen to know if there is an accessible therapy like this, in which you are viewing different emotional faces( angry faces, neutral, disgusted etc.) ? Something like a software program or any website with project like this one, designated for treatment of Social phobia ?

Some time ago, there was accessible site with the therapy like I am looking for. Here is a thread of its founder :
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f43/novel-therapy-83933/


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I'm not sure what you're thinking of, but one day when I was looking for online SA studies I found this youtube video in which you can watch negative expressions to desensitise. 



The uploader also seems to have more similar videos on his channel. I haven't really looked into it because I got creeped out.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Are you thinking about autism spectrum or Asperger's Syndrome?


----------



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

I mean something like this application (but not for that exorbitant price !) :

http://www.managingyouranxiety.com/products/Social-Anxiety-Relief-Program.html

here is a video :


----------



## RoveRanger (Apr 16, 2013)

$140 for something a high schooler with a slight interest in programming could knock up in 10 minutes?


----------



## RoveRanger (Apr 16, 2013)

The guy from wrongnumber's link has a very similar software to what you are after - it's free too.

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=92b80e92df70db7a&id=92B80E92DF70DB7A!137

download and install the amp_setup file


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I took part in a trial they were running using this software some time back. I didn't find out if I was in the 'placebo' group or the 'active' group until after the trial. Turns out I was in the 'active' group, but the software didn't help me at all.


----------

